# buffed braüchte einen



## chopi (22. November 2007)

ich wäre dafür das hier nen chat mit räumen für die bestimmten spiele (wow hdro war) wo halt alle gleichzeitig reinschreiben könnten geben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin nur ich dafür?

edit sagt:shit im titel verschrieben^^


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (22. November 2007)

first


edit:// ich fänds geil da man dann nimma so lange auf antowrten warten müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2007)

Mhm wie würde der Chat aussehn?


DárkrougeXXX: Lol!111
Hexxerork: Rofl!
Dildoboý: Ey man ey palas sin so schwull ey LOL!


----------



## chopi (22. November 2007)

leute die spammen werden dann von tikume , die sich selbst dazu gemeldet hat *hust*, gebannt fürn paar tage^^


----------



## Meralius (22. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm wie würde der Chat aussehn?
> DárkrougeXXX: Lol!111
> Hexxerork: Rofl!
> Dildoboý: Ey man ey palas sin so schwull ey LOL!




Ich mag Paladine :'(

Nee ma im ernst. Tikume hat schon recht. In dem Chat würde es wahrscheinlich ziemlich rund gehen, auch wenns manchmal vllt ziemlich lustig sein kann ist es mit sicherheit meistens eher nervend oder abschreckend für die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandaline (22. November 2007)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> first
> edit:// ich fänds geil da man dann nimma so lange auf antowrten warten müsste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




musste doch im forum auch nicht...^^

und zum thema:
jo ein chat wird geil, da man so manches unnützes spam im forum dadurch verhindern könnt


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

IRC?


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

> musste doch im forum auch nicht...^^
> 
> und zum thema:
> jo ein chat wird geil, da man so manches unnützes spam im forum dadurch verhindern könnt




/sign


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

Du musst auch ständig irgendwelche Umfragen starten, oder?^^


----------



## Korgor (22. November 2007)

Vote für den Chat, endlich mal bissl Fun hier im Forum.
Und so nen bissl gespame schadet doch auch niemandem.
Wenn ich bedenke, dass auf meinem Server der 3/4 des Tages im  /2 gespamt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandaline (22. November 2007)

weis net obs du jetzt forum spam meinst oder chat spam... aber foren spam find ich nervig


----------



## Carcharoth (22. November 2007)

#buffed.de im Quakenet oO


----------



## x3n0n (22. November 2007)

/sign
Wer zu dumm ist sich ins IRC einzuloggen, hat auch keinen Chat verdient!

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/16


----------



## Gronwell (22. November 2007)

Das wäre toll, endlich "flamen" in Echtzeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

wär imba


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

ganz ehrlich? ok:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es einen gäb würde ich ihn nutzen, aber dringender bedarf herrscht nicht...


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

IRC ftw...


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

klar bräuchte buffed nen chat, würde das alles hier etwas erleichtern...


----------



## Littleheroe (22. November 2007)

nein, wegen kiddies...


----------



## Dracun (22. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> /sign
> Wer zu dumm ist sich ins IRC einzuloggen, hat auch keinen Chat verdient!
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/16






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also hör mal i kenn mich ja en bissel mit PC´s aus aber i habe noch nie IRC benutzt also bitte .............und das finde ich nun von dir etwas sehr unhöflich und diskriminierend....so habs rausgefunden wie es funzt.(FAQ sei dank^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (23. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> /sign
> Wer zu dumm ist sich ins IRC einzuloggen, hat auch keinen Chat verdient!
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/16



QFT


----------



## Riane (23. November 2007)

im #buffed.de ist ja aber auch tote hose.. ^^


----------



## Yozoshura (23. November 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mal Ja gewählt...obwohl wayne auch ne super auswahlmöglichkeit bietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich ne gute Idee und stören tuts ja niemanden, denn falls das wirklich so ein geflame und gespamme werden sollte kann mans ja einfach sein lassen und weiter im Forum posten. Kann dann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Dinah (23. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm wie würde der Chat aussehn?
> DárkrougeXXX: Lol!111
> Hexxerork: Rofl!
> Dildoboý: Ey man ey palas sin so schwull ey LOL!


Genauso würde das dann hier abgehen. Noch so eine Plattform für Schwachsinnsdialoge braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Schamll (23. November 2007)

also ich wäre schon dafür


----------



## Toyuki (23. November 2007)

ich weiß ja net ist bestimmt ganz lustig aber da viele von uns auf der arbiet / in der schule sind kann man schlecht irc etc usen. Wenn dann muss das ne plugin sein fürn browser aber ich mein es geht auch übers forum gut


----------



## Genomchen (23. November 2007)

@Dracun
Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Und wenn es hier schon mit solchen Unfreundlichkeiten anfängt, dann braucht man auch keinen Chat, weil Kiddies wie x3n0n sonst jeden als zu dumm bezeichnen würden, wenn man zB dann fragt, wie man die Schriftfarbe ändert oder sonstiges. Wegen Leuten wie ihm wirkt ein Thread vom einen auf den anderen Schlag einfach nur Scheisse, weil sie sich ned in andere Menschen versetzen können und immer gleich alles was sie selbst haben als Standard kategorisieren und alles untendrunter ist gleich "dumm". Ich hab auch kein IRC na und, völlig wayne, hab das noch nie gebraucht. Hab mein TS, mein Skype und mehr brauch ich nicht und wenn ichs bräuchte würd ich mich drum kümmern. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, wegen Leuten wie dir wird es keinen direkten Chatlink auf buffed geben, weil die zu BLÖD sind mit anderen Mensche auf einer höflichen Basis umzugehen. Nein, ihr haltet euer Hirn für Oberimba und merkt garned, wie sehr ihr euch damit selber 'n Brett vorn Kopf setzt.
Mich hat der Thread bis zu dem Punkt interessiert, an dem x3n0n geschrieben hab, dann hats mir schonwieder gereicht, weil ich weiß, wie dieser Thread in ein paar Stunden aussieht.
In dem Sinne, machts Gut und lern mal ein paar Umgangsformen bzw lass dir ein paar beibringen, oder sind deine Eltern in der Hinsicht schon das blühende Beispiel, dann wunderts mich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Riane (23. November 2007)

ob du jetzt das forum offenstehen hast, oder das mIRC fenster, macht ja kein unterschied. 
und wir hatten mal ein chat, der von einem buffed user für buffed user erstellt worden ist!  aber kA wo der ist und ob es ihn noch gibt! ^^

/edit: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14141&hl= das war der thread, leider gibts den chat net mehr! x_X


----------



## Aelthas (23. November 2007)

Wäre dafür fände es nett schlecht

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum regst du dich denn dann auf, du hast es ja geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2007)

> @Dracun
> Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Und wenn es hier schon mit solchen Unfreundlichkeiten anfängt, dann braucht man auch keinen Chat, weil Kiddies wie x3n0n sonst jeden als zu dumm bezeichnen würden, wenn man zB dann fragt, wie man die Schriftfarbe ändert oder sonstiges. Wegen Leuten wie ihm wirkt ein Thread vom einen auf den anderen Schlag einfach nur Scheisse, weil sie sich ned in andere Menschen versetzen können und immer gleich alles was sie selbst haben als Standard kategorisieren und alles untendrunter ist gleich "dumm". Ich hab auch kein IRC na und, völlig wayne, hab das noch nie gebraucht. Hab mein TS, mein Skype und mehr brauch ich nicht und wenn ichs bräuchte würd ich mich drum kümmern.
> Aber wie schon gesagt, wegen Leuten wie dir wird es keinen direkten Chatlink auf buffed geben, weil die zu BLÖD sind mit anderen Mensche auf einer höflichen Basis umzugehen. Nein, ihr haltet euer Hirn für Oberimba und merkt garned, wie sehr ihr euch damit selber 'n Brett vorn Kopf setzt.
> Mich hat der Thread bis zu dem Punkt interessiert, an dem x3n0n geschrieben hab, dann hats mir schonwieder gereicht, weil ich weiß, wie dieser Thread in ein paar Stunden aussieht.
> In dem Sinne, machts Gut und lern mal ein paar Umgangsformen bzw lass dir ein paar beibringen, oder sind deine Eltern in der Hinsicht schon das blühende Beispiel, dann wunderts mich nämlich nicht.



Okay, ich gebe zu ich bin ein Kiddie, denn wenn man von den Leuten nicht erwarten darf, dass sie sich 10 Minuten eine FAQ durchlesen können und dann den IRC benutzen können, dann ist man wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Kiddie! In selbiger FAQ steht auch wie man die Schriftfarbe ändert!

Und extra für die wirklichen Kiddies die keinen Bock haben eine FAQ zu lesen einen Chat zu machen, was von nicht geringem Aufwand ist, obwohl es schon eine gute Plattform dafür gibt, dass finde ich absolut sinnfrei!



> ich weiß ja net ist bestimmt ganz lustig aber da viele von uns auf der arbiet / in der schule sind kann man schlecht irc etc usen. Wenn dann muss das ne plugin sein fürn browser aber ich mein es geht auch übers forum gut


Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/16
Oder meinste ein auf Websprachen basierendes PlugIn?


----------



## Huntara (23. November 2007)

Ich halte das aufgrund der Spamerei, die eh schon zunimmt, für keine gute Idee, aber lassen wir uns von buffed überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Riane (23. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/16
> Oder meinste ein auf Websprachen basierendes PlugIn?



Gibt es für das Plugin auch andere Skins? Ich hab bei Google nur solche gefunden für das "normale" mIRC. Oder kann man diese Skins auch für das Plugin gebrauchen?


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2007)

Skins habe ich noch keine gefunden, man kann interne Farb-Schemata ändern...

Ist halt ein einfaches Addon, wie ein Handy mit dem man telefonieren und Sms verschicken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (23. November 2007)

Ja danke ... super idee mit dem Irc oder Quakenet ...

Ich steh auch schon so oft genug in GBO *schnief*

Ne ich binn dagegen das es hier sowas gibt.

Wie Tikume schon sagte werden da eher solche sachen stehen.

1: Hahaa ! Hab meinen weiteren first unter eine Nachricht gemacht
2: Lol
3: Rofl
*Spieler 1-3 wurden für 3 tage von Tikume gebannt*
4: Lol ey lass die doch Tiku
5: BUY NOW EASY GOLD AT ....
*spieler 5 wurde von Tikume gekickt*
6: EY LOL nu verscherbeln die über Buffed schon gold. War ja klar bei so nem Forum
7: Stevino hatte schon recht hier sin nur ****
*spieler 6-7 wurden von Tikume für 3 Tage gebannt*

Da würde Tikume ja nur noch in dem Chat sein und kicken ... (sorry Tikume das ich dich nu verwendet habe)


----------



## Gwynny (23. November 2007)

Es gibt doch schon genügend Chats, das nennt sich doch hier nicht umsonst Forum, oder? Ausserdem haben wir dann wieder das gespamme, über das sich doch alle immer so aufregen.
Ich denke wir lassen es wie es ist.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Theroas (23. November 2007)

>>DárkrougeXXX: Lol!111
>>Hexxerork: Rofl!
>>Dildoboý: Ey man ey palas sin so schwull ey LOL!


Wie wahr! ^^
Ein Chat wäre ein weiteres Niveaubegräbnis.

Tikume, this made my day.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (23. November 2007)

Wär schon ne feine Sache.. aber ich verwette schon fast meinen Arsch drauf, dass jede 2. Minute jemand in den Chat kommt und fragt: "hey! Wo finde ich xxx?" - "Hey.. kann mich jemand durch DM ziehen?" ^^

sl 

busaku

(sry, wenn ich hier was wiederhole.. hab mir die oberen posts net durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2007)

System: IRC
Benötigt: Client marke mIRC etc. www.google.de
Server: irc.de.quakenet.org
Channel: #buffed.de


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2007)

Danke Zam!


----------



## xFraqx (26. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm wie würde der Chat aussehn?
> DárkrougeXXX: Lol!111
> Hexxerork: Rofl!
> Dildoboý: Ey man ey palas sin so schwull ey LOL!




Ähnliches befürchte ich auch...


----------



## Succubie (26. November 2007)

nen chat fänd ich net schlecht, jedoch besteht, wie schon erwähnt, die gefahr des missbrauchs durch
kiddies. aber wenn die es sein lassen würden fänd ichs sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (26. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> System: IRC
> Benötigt: Client marke mIRC etc. www.google.de
> Server: irc.de.quakenet.org
> Channel: #buffed.de



QFT


----------



## Greeki (27. November 2007)

Das einzige was man machen könnte wäre nen Directlink einbaun (aka Irc Client startet automatisch und connected dorthin), aber nen "Chatroom" einbaun wäre ne wahrlich schwachsinnige Idee.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2007)

Kreki schrieb:


> Das einzige was man machen könnte wäre nen Directlink einbaun (aka Irc Client startet automatisch und connected dorthin), aber nen "Chatroom" einbaun wäre ne wahrlich schwachsinnige Idee.



Du meinst  irc://irc.de.quakenet.org/buffed.de? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber wo sollte der stehen, mh.


----------



## Greeki (29. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst  irc://irc.de.quakenet.org/buffed.de?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das meine ich und ich wüsste auch nicht wo man den noch unterbringen könnte ^^


----------

